# Your best time, a skip or no?



## imaghost (Jul 11, 2009)

Just wondering... Is your personal best a PLL skip, OLL skip, LL skip or none? Mine was none of these, just a really good F2L and a simple U perm at 16.38 seconds. PLL skip was a 17.39, my previous record.

New record, 16.14 LL skip...

Newer record, see the post, 13.24 seconds PLL skip
I have the scramble and the solution so check it out.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

Full step solve. Anthony can back me up.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 11, 2009)

Cool. Beat me by a whole second. You are better than me so it should be. My record for 4x4 is barely under 2 minutes, and I had a PLL skip, but had to do the corner switching parity. 5x5 is like 4:30, then again I never practice the bigger cubes. 

I did my record just today too.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

imaghost said:


> Cool. Beat me by a whole second. You are better than me so it should be. My record for 4x4 is barely under a minute, and I had a PLL skip, but had to do the corner switching parity. 5x5 is like 4:30, then again I never practice the bigger cubes.
> 
> I did my record just today too.



Don't worry, you're killing me on 4x4.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 11, 2009)

oh no I am not... I meant to say barely under 2 minutes... lol you are beating me by a big time
fixed it


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

imaghost said:


> oh no I am not... I meant to say barely under 2 minutes... lol you are beating me by a big time
> fixed it



Oh, don't worry. Practice 4x4 and you can beat me easy. It's my worst cube.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't practice it because I hate the cube, it is an Eastsheen and locks up too much. I like the feel, it has textured Cubesmith tiles on it, but that is the only reason I like it... I only ever practice the 3x3... I do a couple solves on the V-cubes, but only like one or 2 a day. same with 4x4.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 11, 2009)

i got a 18.38 PB with a half-OLL skip (i was using LBL+look OLL)


----------



## Kian (Jul 11, 2009)

PLL skip. However, that's an 11.30 and my best full step is 11.38, so it's very close.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 11, 2009)

wow... I just got a last layer skip and now my best is 16.14... guess it is one less full step, one more LL skip


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

As long as you didn't beat me (j/k).


----------



## imaghost (Jul 11, 2009)

What is your average? Do you go slow or fast? going slow doesn't seem to work for me... I can recognize fast, just not look ahead.

My average is like 25 seconds BTW


----------



## Faz (Jul 11, 2009)

7.52 pll skip
7.52 non lucky



EDIT: Can't select more than one? lol


----------



## mark3 (Jul 11, 2009)

Just got a 13.80 the other day with a non-AUF PLL skip.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 11, 2009)

Full, unless you count X cross as lucky.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 11, 2009)

Full step but I'm slow....18.xx


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 11, 2009)

Mine was a PLL skip - 15.52. I'm certain that I can do better than that in full step solves though, because I've done quite a few 16.xx full step solves.


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm with Hadley on this one, I had a really easy cross that turned out to have a free f2l pair, an easy pair, and the other 2 were already made with previous insertions (multi-slotting?), after that was a T OLL, and a G-perm. Overall, it was just a really easy solve (except for the G-perm, but I can't complain).

That solve beat my last (PLL skip) by 1.7 or 1.8 seconds.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 11, 2009)

I've had an 11 second full step but it was timed with the second hand on a watch and I forgot whether or not I had a skip. Then I had an 11.xy PLL skip. I forgot the time. Then... a 12.44 twice. One had an OLL skip and one had a PLL skip.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 11, 2009)

My fastest time (9.42) had a PLL skip


----------



## Carrot (Jul 11, 2009)

10.52 with PLL skip, 12.86 full step, 17.xx OLL skip (I get like WTF!?!? and screw it all xD)... never got a LL skip :S


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 11, 2009)

Mine is full step. My best times are not usually from skips, more or less just have no delay in them what so ever.

Actually when I get say a 1 move 2x2 block, I usually do worse.


----------



## schimpler (Jul 11, 2009)

My PB is 15,44, with PLL skip and my second PB is 16,27 with OLL skip and my best non lucky is 16,33.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Jul 11, 2009)

15.xx I forgot, but it had a PLL skip and the last f2l pair was easy.


----------



## Dene (Jul 11, 2009)

Interesting question!
My best time was very recently set; my first sub11 at 10.80. It was full step. Straight forward F2L, FRUR'U'F' OLL D), and U perm D).


----------



## Garmon (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't count my PLL skip time when I say to other people most of the time, since they don't understand it. To other cubers I say my PLL skip is my best time. But I like to talk averages mostly.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 12, 2009)

PLL skip...
10.47+ (still gets me mad to this day)


----------



## Logan (Jul 12, 2009)

You should have made an "other" option.

Mine was a PLL skip, A partial OLL skip (I use 2-look. The cross was already made after F2L), and 2 F2L pairs already made.

So I did:
Cross, 2 F2L Pairs, and then Half-OLL (The R, U, R', U, R, U2, R' Part).


----------



## John Lee (Jul 12, 2009)

My PB is 13.51 as a non-lucky solve, but my best lucky solve is 13.61 with a PLL skip.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 12, 2009)

Logan said:


> You should have made an "other" option.
> 
> Mine was a PLL skip, A partial OLL skip (I use 2-look. The cross was already made after F2L), and 2 F2L pairs already made.
> 
> ...



You still didn't get half OLL, you just got a regular OLL, instead of 2 look.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 12, 2009)

PLL skip, 8.81. I've also had a 9.13 PLL skip and several 10.xx solves with skips. My best non lucky is 11.12.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 12, 2009)

15.02 PLL skip. and second best 17.xy LL skip. Megaminx 2:00.44 PLL skip.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 12, 2009)

12.30, full solve. It's weird how I haven't even gotten close to that on a lucky solve.


----------



## Logan (Jul 12, 2009)

imaghost said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > You should have made an "other" option.
> ...



Yeah I know, but for ME it was half OLL. I said it because it was lucky/special for me.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 12, 2009)

Man, now I feel bad. I'm the only person whose PB is also +2...


----------



## Edmund (Jul 12, 2009)

nonlucky.
One of the T-olls and a corner cycle.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

imaghost said:


> What is your average? Do you go slow or fast? going slow doesn't seem to work for me... I can recognize fast, just not look ahead.
> 
> My average is like 25 seconds BTW



I'm working on slowfast solving, and I much prefer it to the 'recognize, then apply' philosophy. 

EDIT: Okay, update. Just got a new PB, which was a PLL skip. It's kind of weird. Not as satisfying as a full step solve.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 13, 2009)

18.75 PLL skip.


----------



## ross mccusker (Jul 25, 2009)

I JUST GOT MY NEW PB AT 22.86 secs. WOOHOO!


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 25, 2009)

I never cared for solves if they had skips. Also, according to your poll, a skip is only a skip if it had something to do with last layer? What about people with other methods, or like a lucky double extended cross? 

Anyway, I only count a solve as a PB if it was full-step.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mine is now 13.95 with no skips. That feels much better than having a skip.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 25, 2009)

Copied from the accomplishments thread:

3x3: 5.83! (PLL Skip)

Scramble: F R' F2 B2 D F' U2 D L' D' F' B2 U D B2 L B2 R2 D2 U B U2 R F D'

(Cross on F face)

X-Cross: z' U' L2' U' R' x'

2nd F2L Pair: d' L U L'

3rd F2L Pair: U R U R'

4th F2L Pair: d R U' R' U2 R U' R'

OLL: U' L U F' U' L' U L F' L'

PLL: (skipped)

Total: 30 moves


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 25, 2009)

My old PB was 16.40 PLL skip, now it's a 16.03 full step!

The LL was really simple though, it was a 1-look T-oll (easy one) and the J-perm already AUFed to finished.

The F2L was quite simple and I finished cross in 4 moves (1.xx seconds).


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 25, 2009)

Well if erik's scramble counts then I got a 10.22 full step...however i'm not sure if that qualifies as a full step.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 25, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Copied from the accomplishments thread:
> 
> 3x3: 5.83! (PLL Skip)
> 
> ...


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 25, 2009)

Mine is an interesting one.
http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=151

2 Look OLL and PLL skip you might say, but I recognized that Sune ZBLL and knew it would solve the cube.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Jul 25, 2009)

Full solve, but I usually have terrible look-ahead in F2L. But for some reason, all the corners and edges were right in front of me after I'd pair and insert one. 12.28, but then again, right R-Perms rule.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 25, 2009)

11.98 Full Step, (Sune-U perm, no AUF in the LL, don't remember if there was an x-cross or not, crazy easy F2L, easy cross. Yet I still find it hard to believe...) Months ago

11.58 PLL skip Weeks ago

9.53 LL skip A few days ago


My PBs got more and more lucky, no PB times between these. It went from non-lucky, to lucky, and then LL skip-lucky.



Robert-Y said:


> Copied from the accomplishments thread:
> 
> 3x3: 5.83! (PLL Skip)



WTH?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 25, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Copied from the accomplishments thread:
> ...



It was only 30 moves , only 5-5.5 tps I think, many people can turn that fast


----------



## ChaosWZ (Jul 25, 2009)

16.87 was my fastest, full step solve, though they were all really easy. I dont use xcross, I got an xcross. I dont multislot, they were all really easy multislot cases like they just linked insert one and another was solved and ready to be inserted. weird T (F R U R' U' F') oll and a Tperm (I do it in like 2 seconds because I like Tperms <3) so yeah 16 second solve. Would have been sub10 if i wasnt shocked by how lucky i got while solving


----------



## Faz (Jul 25, 2009)

7.12 non lucky just then


----------



## TMOY (Jul 25, 2009)

My fastest time ever on 3^3 is 16.96, with xLL skip on corners and orientation skip on the middle layer.
There are definitely not enough options on this poll


----------



## marineasalia (Jul 25, 2009)

12.22 pll skip.. earlier 13.00. 13.33 both pll skips, full step 13.86


----------



## Ryane (Jul 25, 2009)

I got my PB the other day.
21.03
Considering i'm averaging 30-35s atm thats insanely fast.
Skipped EOLL (I use 2-look OLL still) got an OLL i'm really fast at (Sune I think it was) and then a PLL i'm equally fast at (one of the Js).
And the fact that I got no step skips means I can call it "non-lucky" despite the fact it was INCREDIBLY lucky.

I use that as a marker. If all my solves went perfectly, i'd be that fast. but they never go perfectly


----------



## Novriil (Jul 25, 2009)

11.32 no skip.. Sune OLL an U perm. Just easy F2L.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 29, 2009)

broke my old record, instead of LL skip just PLL skip now. 13.24 seconds now and have the scramble and solution.

L R' U' L2 D2 L R D U2 L2 R D' U2 F' D U L' U' B' L' R2 U' F2 D2 U2

cross on bottom

cross
R F R B2 D

F2L
U R U' R'
B' U B
B U2 B'
U R' U' R
U L' U L U 
y L U L' U L U' L' U'

Then do the T OLL R U R' U' R' F' R F

40 moves


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 29, 2009)

New PB and no skip.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 29, 2009)

Full step PB this afternoon (20.38) but the first block was extremely fast.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 29, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> New PB and no skip.



beat your old one, of course you still have a better time than me... :3


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 29, 2009)

My best is a PLL skip, but my best for 4x4 and 5x5 were full step... Imagine having an EP skip on 4x4/5x5 =0


----------



## babyle (Jul 29, 2009)

best time: 16.12 or something like that pll skip sune for oll 
Best full solve: 16:75 so not a big difference i guess


----------



## imaghost (Jul 29, 2009)

I just got a full step 13.31 a little earlier, so 13.24 is still my best but by only .07 seconds

F' R B' F L2 F R' D R2 F L F2 L2 B L R B D2 B' R U R' D2 U R2
cross on bottom with 2 corners


----------



## gboh19 (Jul 29, 2009)

11.xx full solved.. scrambled from this forum easy/hard/etc scramble post~


----------



## DamonCubeFreak (Jul 29, 2009)

22.02 2---- f2l paired up already all i had 2 do was slot them in
sune
T perm


----------

